# Eclipse portable javadoc



## jodahush (30. Okt 2018)

Hallo ich bin neu in Java und richte mir Eclipsr portable ein. 
Grundsätzlich funktioniert das meiste aber ich habe diverse Probleme: 
A Ich kann die javadoc nicht finden. Und deshalb komme ich auch mit der Datenbank nicht weiter.
B wenn ich eine JDBC Datenbank aufrufen möchte, quittiert Java mit no suitable driver found. Obwohl ich sqlite-jdbc-3.23.1.jar unter Libraries verlinkt habe.


----------

